# Router Bit Changing



## complete newbie (Mar 12, 2005)

Please don't think im an idiot, but i have an old Ryobi Handi-router and i don't know how to change the bit! It has a straight bit in now, but i would like to change over to different bits for patterns. Any routing tips will be appreciated too!


----------



## cfponeleit (Sep 24, 2004)

Turn the router so the bit is facing up. You will need to raise the bit in the router. Look for a lever or some type of button which would be a locking pin. Press it in while turning the bit untill it locks. Then with a wrench loosen the top nut to release the bit. If there is no locking pin . Then you should see two hex fittings place a wrench on the lower to hold while you loosen the top one which may come off compleatly if your router will accept 1/4 & 1/2" bits Then pull the bit out. Reverice the operation to change bits.


----------



## complete newbie (Mar 12, 2005)

Either I'm trying to turn the wrong thing, or it is locked stiff. You do mean hex fittings on the thing that holds the bit, right?


----------



## complete newbie (Mar 12, 2005)

*please Help Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/u][/i]


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: You should see either 2 hex fittings, or one if you have a lockig button to lock the motor shaft. Put wrenches on the hex nuts holding the bit and loosen them. If the bit
is still tight tap the hex nut holding the bit from the side, being careful not to hit the bit itself. Hop this helps.. woodnut65


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Complete, look at the router and see if it has a model number on it? Or perhaps you can include a photo? You will get the best answer if we are sure which router you are talking about. Many Ryobi's have a locking device that looks like a yellow T on the side near the top. You push it in and slide it to the side to lock or unlock the router shaft in place for bit changes. Look at the collet.(Part where the bit goes) Is there a hex shaped surface between it and the router body? If so you need a wrench on this to hold the shaft. If this bit has been on for a very long time it may be rusted or stuck in place. Lay the router on it's side with the bit facing to the right. With your wrench on the collet nut you will push down to loosen it. it may need to be tapped with a hammer if somebody over tightened it. Once it starts to turn you will be fine. Do not use any oil or lubricant on the collet nut or bit. This will prevent the collet working like it is supposed to.


----------



## cfponeleit (Sep 24, 2004)

*
Yes you need to make shure the bit does not turn when you torn the wrench to the right. It may be very tight. Try some penatrating oil on the nut and let it set for w while before attempting to loosen.*


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Cfponeleit, you never use oil on collets.


----------



## complete newbie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks a lot Aniceon2hold. I'm sorry i forgot to add the model number. It is a Ryobi Handi-Router R-150. I hope this helps. Mine needs two wrenches to loosen the collet, but it seems completely jammed. Do you think it is safe to use a hammer?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The way I would suggest you loosen your stuck collet is to place the wrench that goes on the shaft against the case so it does not move. Put your other wrench on the collet nut and tap it several times with a hammer. This has the same effect as using an impact wrench on a lug nut. Dont go crazy doing this, if repeated light taps dont work you should get a piece of pipe to place over the wrench handle to give you more leverage. If your wrenches are stamped out of flat steel you should buy regular wrenches to fit. The collet nut is designed to tighten as the router spins. This is to prevent it from loosening due to vibration while routing. Most likely who ever tightened the collet nut had too much spinach for lunch. Snug is the word.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Like the man sais....

Don't force it....use a bigger hammer!
spoken with tongue in cheek.


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

For your own safety *ALWAYS UNPLUG THE ROUTER BEFORE ATTEMPTING TO CHANGE THE CUTTER.*
It is so easy to accidently switch the router on while changing bits so unplug it 1st.
The same applies to any power tool.


----------

